# Fave hobbit habits!



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 7, 2001)

1)recieving presents on other peoples birthdays(we should start that here!)


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 7, 2001)

Eating and drinking spring to mind!!!!!


----------



## Kementari (Oct 7, 2001)

Eating mushrooms

Pipe smoking


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 7, 2001)

a steady calendar


----------



## Thorondor (Oct 7, 2001)

definitly not their non-adventurous(sp?) nature.


----------



## Chippy (Oct 8, 2001)

hobbit holes....very unusual i think..with all the quirks and personalities they have, i wouldn't think they would live in holes in the hills....


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Oct 8, 2001)

Eating two dinners!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 9, 2001)

being quiet as a mouse when it counts the most


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 9, 2001)

So hard to choose. the pipe smoking ranks up there , along with the great family reunions/birthday parties.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 9, 2001)

They rank up there


----------



## Aerin (Oct 14, 2001)

How about stealing silver spoons from your relatives?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 15, 2001)

never thought of that one


----------



## Aerin (Oct 15, 2001)

Lobelia Sackville-Baggins was always stealing valuable little trinkets from Bilbo's house. You should know that.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 17, 2001)

of course! When bilbo was on his first adventure Lobelia stole some spoons. Back to the point "favorite" not evil and to be frank rude


----------



## Khamul (Feb 14, 2002)

got to be giving all the presents or brushing their feet


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Mar 9, 2002)

Definetly all the food. Also brushing feet and giving out presents! Who knows how to get 2 The Shire...


----------



## legolasina (Mar 13, 2002)

i gotta agree with the silver spoons, it's amusing


----------



## Heruhim (Mar 13, 2002)

I like it when hobbits go grumpy, but that wouldn't be a habit, would it?


----------



## Andquellewen (Mar 15, 2002)

*their so cute when they get upset *

how can you not like their feet?
I love how their always hungry and how determined they are to be comfortable.


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 15, 2002)

I like how they are able to randomly start talking about the origins of pipeweed in the ruin of Orthanc. They seem almost impervious to tragedy and problems.


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 16, 2002)

In addition to all the cool meal-times, I also love how they can break out into a tale or song at a momments notice. 

 "The road goes ever on and on..."


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 16, 2002)

they're pack rats. They love to keep everything! They call it a _mathom_ if it just takes up space but they never get rid of it! Unless they send it to the Museum at Michel Delving


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 16, 2002)

Eating and not having to put shoes on. Mostly eating though.


----------

